# Flex Fletch Glow Vanes and Zing Adhesive



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Flex-Fletch has come out with their own adhesion system for fletching vanes and along with that is their new Glow Vane and has a low glow to it. But first, let’s talk about their adhesion system.
Since the ZING primer is the first to be applied it is only fitting to speak of it first. 
ZING primer is a simple product to apply, just dip the brush in the bottle of primer and apply over the end of the shaft where you plan on fletching. The primer is made to clean and allow the ZING glue to set quicker and more efficiently. It is recommended to fletch your shaft within 30 minutes of priming it.
Next there you apply the cyanoacrylate adhesive or better known as superglue to the vanes. Flex-Fletch ZING adhesive creates a super bond between the vane and the shaft and although it only takes a minute or so to attach to the shaft a true set of most superglues is 24 hours. But by using the ZING primer it dramatically speeds these times up and allows setting time to be only seconds instead of minutes and 8 hours for full cure unlike 24 hours for other superglues. ZING superglue comes in Regular, Heavy Duty (HD) and in a tube form. 
I found all products easy to work with and dispense nicely and dry very close to the times taken from the website as well.



Next is the first ever new Glow Vanes created from a partnership between Gloers LLC and Flex-Fletch. Instead of using costly lighted nocks you can fletch your shafts with a low glow vane that is activated by light and each vane will glow brightly between 10 and 12 hours after exposure to 20 to 30 minutes of artificial or direct sun light and they are easily regenerated with 5 to 10 minutes of light. Also using a black light is great as well or just leave your arrows by a window for a half hour or so.
It is noted on the website that: “Gloers LLC will market Glow-n-Shoot Vanes exclusively in three popular Flex-Fletch sizes; FHP-200/Flash, FLP-400 and FFP-418. All the other vane sizes in the Glow-in-the-Dark material will be available from Flex Fletch.”
So, if you are looking to an alternative to using lighted nocks look no further than www.FlexFletch.com for more information and color choices and sizes for the glow vanes. I found them to fletch just as easy as other vanes of the same material and the ZING adhesion system worked well holding the vane son during shooting tests.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

